# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Πρόβλημα με modulator mistral

## dim3945

γεια σε όλους,
όπως λέει και το θέμα μου έχω ένα modulator της mistral mod v-s στο οποίο έχω συνδέσει μια κάμερα στην είσοδο του σπιτιού και την βλέπω στην τηλεόραση. μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά.
ξαφνικά πριν λίγες μέρες άρχισε να τα δείχνει όλα θολά του άλλαξα κανάλι και τα πράγματα διορθώθηκαν για μια μέρα μετά πάλι τα ίδια.
έριξα μαι ματιά στο τροφοδοτικό του αλλά όλα οκ
  μήπως ξέρει κάποιος τίποτα παραπάνω ή μήπως έχει κάποιο σχέδιο μπας και βγάλω άκρη???

----------


## dim3945

κανείς τίποτα ???

----------


## plouf

δεν εχει και πολλα πραγματα να ελενξεις, βαζεςι την καμερα κατευθειαν στην ΤιΒι και βλεπεις αν ειναι ΟΚ

ελενχεις όλα τα καλώδια RF (κεραία) 

μετά πας για νέο Modulator

----------

jami (26-05-12)

----------


## dim3945

αυτά τα έχω κάνει φίλε χρήστο
και η κάμερα οκ και τα καλώδια μια αμφιβολία για τον ενισχυτή μου έχω επειδή είναι παλιός αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος

----------


## alfadex

(μήπως έχει ολοσθήσει η συχνότητα του διαμορφωτή(σπάνιο αλλά παίζει), αν έχεις σύνδεσε κάποια άλλη πηγη στο διαμορφωτή ή κάνε μιλροσυντονισμό στη τελεόραση σου

----------


## dim3945

> (μήπως έχει ολοσθήσει η συχνότητα του διαμορφωτή(σπάνιο αλλά παίζει), αν έχεις σύνδεσε κάποια άλλη πηγη στο διαμορφωτή ή κάνε μιλροσυντονισμό στη τελεόραση σου


μήπως αυτό με την ολίσθηση να μου το εξηγούσες λίγο καλύτερα?
έχω ένα διακλαδωτή video και πάει το σήμα της κάμερας και στο καταγραφικό αλλά παίζει τώρα και 3 χρόνια τώρα του ήρθε???  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  
πάντως με μικροσυντονισμό δεν φτιάχνει

----------


## dim3945

παιδιά,
καμιά ηδέα για παθητικό διακλαδωτή video????  :Confused1:  :Confused1: 
είχα βρει κάποια στιγμή παλιότερα αλλά δεν ξέρω που έχω το σχέδιο

----------


## plouf

oπαθητικος διακλαδωτης δεν ειναι το λεγομενο "Τ" ?

----------


## dim3945

> oπαθητικος διακλαδωτης δεν ειναι το λεγομενο "Τ" ?


μάλλον!!
αλλά εγώ ψάχνω κάτι με κύκλωμα μέσα του αλλιώς μόνο το σχηματικό για να το φτιάξω εγώ

----------


## dim3945

λοιπόν μετά από μερικές μέρες ψαξίματος κατέληξα στα εξής :
1. όταν το modulator παίζει δίπλα στο καταγραφικό με ένα απλό ''Τ'' bnc όλα οκ
    η αντίσταση στην είσοδο του τότε είναι 35Ω και στην είσοδο του καταγραφικού το ίδιο
2. όταν το πάω στην κανονική του θέση (κοντά στην κάμερα 10μ) μόλις το συνδέσω η αντίσταση του πεφτει στα 6Ω και στο καταγραφικό έχω 73Ω οπότε και θολό 
    video στην τηλεόραση.

Καμία ιδέα πως το διορθώνουμε αυτό????  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## dim3945

μια φορά είπα και εγώ να ζητήσω βοήθεια.............
τίποτα??  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## vasilimertzani

> λοιπόν μετά από μερικές μέρες ψαξίματος κατέληξα στα εξής :
> 1. όταν το modulator παίζει δίπλα στο καταγραφικό με ένα απλό ''Τ'' bnc όλα οκ
> η αντίσταση στην είσοδο του τότε είναι 35Ω και στην είσοδο του καταγραφικού το ίδιο
> 2. όταν το πάω στην κανονική του θέση (κοντά στην κάμερα 10μ) μόλις το συνδέσω η αντίσταση του πεφτει στα 6Ω και στο καταγραφικό έχω 73Ω οπότε και θολό 
> video στην τηλεόραση.
> 
> Καμία ιδέα πως το διορθώνουμε αυτό????


οποτε το προβλημα ειναι η μεγαλη αντισταση στο καταγραφικο(που την μετρας?)

----------


## plouf

> λοιπόν μετά από μερικές μέρες ψαξίματος κατέληξα στα εξής :
> 1. όταν το modulator παίζει δίπλα στο καταγραφικό με ένα απλό ''Τ'' bnc όλα οκ
>     η αντίσταση στην είσοδο του τότε είναι 35Ω και στην είσοδο του καταγραφικού το ίδιο
> 2.* όταν το πάω στην κανονική του θέση (κοντά στην κάμερα 10μ*) μόλις το συνδέσω η αντίσταση του πεφτει στα 6Ω και στο καταγραφικό έχω 73Ω οπότε και θολό 
>     video στην τηλεόραση.
> 
> Καμία ιδέα πως το διορθώνουμε αυτό????


to nodulator τι διαμορφώνει ? 
την έξοδο του καταγραφικού σωστα ? τι σχέση έχει με την κάμερα ?

η κανονική του θέση ειναι ΠΡΙΝ τον ενισχυτη εκει το έχεις?

----------


## SRF

> λοιπόν μετά από μερικές μέρες ψαξίματος κατέληξα στα εξής :
> 1. όταν το modulator παίζει δίπλα στο καταγραφικό με ένα απλό ''Τ'' bnc όλα οκ
>     η αντίσταση στην είσοδο του τότε είναι 35Ω και στην είσοδο του καταγραφικού το ίδιο
> 2. όταν το πάω στην κανονική του θέση (κοντά στην κάμερα 10μ) μόλις το συνδέσω η αντίσταση του πεφτει στα 6Ω και στο καταγραφικό έχω 73Ω οπότε και θολό 
>     video στην τηλεόραση.
> 
> Καμία ιδέα πως το διορθώνουμε αυτό????


Εγώ γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω ΤΙ αντιστάσεις και ΠΩΣ τις μετράς αυτές? Λες, 35Ω (που είναι ~75/2) μετά λες 6Ω !!! και μετά 73Ω (πιθανολογώ τα 75Ω με σφάλμα)! ΟΚ. Αλλά πως τις μετράς αυτές? Αν δηλαδή μετρήσεις κάθε ένα ασύνδετο με οτιδήποτε άλλο, χωρίς καν πάνω του καλώδιο, ΤΙ θα δεις στο καθένα? 
Επίσης λες "θολό" ! Δηλαδή? Αλλοίωση εικόνος, θαμπάδα, ή σαν να έχεις θόρυβο πάνω της, και η εικόνα μοιάζει αδύναμη (τύπου χιόνι, κλπ)? 
Λες παίζει κανονικά όταν είναι δίπλα στο καταγραφικό... με ένα απλό Τ !!! Τι κάνει εκεί το Τ αυτό? Δίνεις και αλλού ταυτόχρονα? Το Τ έχει 3 συνδέσεις, οι δύο είναι ο διαμορφωτής και το καταγραφικό. Η τρίτη ΤΙ?

----------


## dim3945

λοιπόν παίδες
για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν έχω μια κάμερα της οποίας το  καλώδιο φεύγει και καθώς πάει για το καταγραφικό έχω κάνει μια  διακλάδωση (κάπου στα 10 m από την κάμερα) και δίνω σε ένα modulator η  έξοδος του οποίου πάει στον κεντρικό ενισχυτή του σπιτιού μου και την  βλέπω από όλες τις TV στο CH-9 VHF. ενώ ταυτόχρονα καταγράφει κιόλας.( το καταγραφικό μου δεν έχει έξοδο video) 1.JPG
όταν  λοιπόν το modulator βρίσκεται στην κανονική του θέση (στα 10 m από την  κάμερα όπου είναι και η διακλάδωση) η αντίσταση στην είσοδο του είναι 6Ω  *( την μετράω με το πολύμετρο με τα καλώδια συνδεμένα στις θέσεις τους , μ@λ@κιστικος τρόπος βέβαια αλλά πιάνει κάποιες φορές)*  και στο καταγραφικό που βρίσκεται 20m από εκείνο το σημείο έχω 73Ω και η  διαμορφωμένη πλέων εικόνα στην έξοδο του modulator είναι *θαμπή* ενώ στο  καταγραφικό όλα ΟΚ.
όταν λοιπόν μετακομίσω το modulator δίπλα στο  καταγραφικό πάλι κάνω μαι διακλάδωση στο καλώδιο και δίνω και στα δυο  σήμα video από την κάμερα τότε η εικόνα στην έξοδο του modulator είναι * πεντακάθαρη* όπως και στο καταγραφικό και η αντίσταση στις εισόδους τους  από 36Ω έκαστος

----------


## plouf

οκ, αυτο ειχα καταλαβει αρχικα μετα μπερδευτικα..

αν και το γεγονός οτι παλια έπαιζε δέιχνει οτι κάτι χάλασε (πχ καλώδια κάηκαν απο την ήλιο) η ενισχυτής

δοκίμασε και κάποιο video splitter
http://circuits.linear.com/152
https://www.google.com/search?q=vide...tter+schematic

(το είπες αλλα δεν ξέρω αν το έκανες τελικά)

----------


## dim3945

> οκ, αυτο ειχα καταλαβει αρχικα μετα μπερδευτικα..
> 
> αν και το γεγονός οτι παλια έπαιζε δέιχνει οτι κάτι χάλασε (πχ καλώδια κάηκαν απο την ήλιο) η ενισχυτής
> 
> δοκίμασε και κάποιο video splitter
> http://circuits.linear.com/152
> https://www.google.com/search?q=vide...tter+schematic
> 
> (το είπες αλλα δεν ξέρω αν το έκανες τελικά)


ακριβώς αυτό ψάχνω φίλε μου αλλά σε *παθητική* μορφή
χωρείς τροφοδοσίες δηλαδή

----------


## plouf

δοκίμασε το χωρίς τοροειδή για αρχή... 
πρπ γιατι δεν θές , κόστος ?

υ.γ παθητικο= χωρις ενίσχυση , τουλαχιστον ετσι ο ξερω εγω

----------


## dim3945

μου ήρθε μια ιδέα χθες  :Σκέψη: και πριν λίγο την έκανα και πράξη
όπως λοιπόν οι αρχαίοι ημών πρόγονοι έλεγαν
*Ή ταν ή επί τας*

έτσι κι εγώ είπα σήμερα στο modulator  ''  Ή ΤΑΝ Ή ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝ ''    :Cursing:  :Cursing: 
έτσι λοιπόν του έβαλα μια αντίσταση ~70Ω σε σειρά με το σήμα του video στην είσοδο του
ΤΕΛΙΚΆ ΠΑΊΖΕΙ  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  
επιτέλους παίζει και πάλι καθαρά όπως πριν (για πόσο καιρό τώρα .......  θα δούμε)  :whistle:  :whistle: 

βέβαια η αντίσταση τώρα έχει πάει στα ~40Ω οπότε μάλλον θέλει κι άλλο αλλά άστο τώρα και βλέπουμε

----------

